# Lelo’s waiting thread



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Due August 5th. We are positive on that. Heavy breathing and not too mobile but could be our humidity today. What do you all think


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

All I know is u better not get babies before me lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> All I know is u better not get babies before me lol


Lol


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She looks ready to me!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I also should mention that she appears to be almost sweating, but like I said it is very humid here. She also has a lot of lube like discharge, but no amniotic fluid or anything like that yet. Has not slept all day just changes laying down spots ard her eyes are huge LOL


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

And We are in a severe thunderstorm watch the boot


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Shortly after 9


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

it's not fair I want babies lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Current status.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I hope everything goes well for momma and babies. Can’t wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

No babies yet. I think we are in a hostage situation lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Babies on way


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:bonk::ahh:mg:


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Any adorable babies yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are OK?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

all went very well. Buck and doe. All three doing excellent. R


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Adorable :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Awwwwwww congrats!!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awww what sweety pies. Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

So CUTE!!! I LOVE the babies!!


----------

